

Tanenbaum’s advice for building product, networks, and living life.   - whockey
http://whockey.tumblr.com/post/19774967449/tanenbaums-advice-for-building-product-networks-and

======
mkn
Item [8] was mentioned in this talk:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kEfedtQVOY> by Meredith Patterson. She
contends, and it seems sound to me, that the time has passed to be "tolerant
when accepting," and that you should instead only accept regular grammars or,
at worst, context-free grammars as input languages on the open Web.

------
amitavn
Scalability - Nothing you can do will work in scale. You always need to build
for now, and the near future. When you have to scale from 5 to 10 to 100, you
can try to plan for everything, but you'll see that things that you didn't
think will go wrong will, and vice-versa. Don't plan for massive scale, build
for now + the near future, and reiterate when needed.

------
joshmlewis
From a UX perspective I would increase the font-size a little bit. Just makes
it easier to read.

Edit: This, <http://bit.ly/GOGJLD>, is a lot better than this,
<http://bit.ly/GZCZTy>.

------
Nate75Sanders
You mean to say "without further _ado_ " -- not "adieu".

~~~
whockey
Fixed. Thanks!

